
10 Reasons Gen Xers Are Unhappy at Work - mosburger
http://www.businessweek.com/managing/content/may2008/ca20080515_250308.htm
======
ilamont
This article has lots of generalizations but no data from surveys or other
research to back it up.

~~~
Chris8535
I have to agree, while some of it is interesting, much of it has fortune-
cookie like application.

------
edw519
Replace "Gen Xers" with "Humans" and "Work" with "Enterprises" and you've got
something.

Start your own business.

------
aston
I think a lot of people here are actually Gen Y.

~~~
comatose_kid
It would be neat to see some demographics to verify that.

~~~
angstrom
Who needs demographics when you've got fluffy stats like the article uses?
Just spout of vague generalized assumptions about the feelings and supposed
actions of multiple demographic groups. Stop when you've reach your 1000 word
retainer.

------
bigtoga
I'm so glad this was posted on YC. Thank you! I'm glad this place is featuring
the exact same links as reddit, digg, slashdot, etc. Woohoo copycats!

